# Estação Meteorológica Amadora de Elvas



## actioman (24 Mar 2011 às 01:14)

Aproveito a celebração do dia que à pouco acabou: *Dia Mundial da Meteorologia 2011*, para vos dar a conhecer o projecto "Meteoelvas".  

Como todos vós, já há muito que era meu sonho levar à pratica a criação de uma Estação Meteorológica Amadora na minha cidade e sob a minha alçada.

Houve dois contratempos importantes que me fizeram adiar esta minha vontade por algum tempo. Primeiramente o espaço para efectivar este projecto e claro os €€€.
Se do primeiro já não me posso queixar, o segundo continua a ser algo que me limitou de alguma forma. Ao ponto de ainda não ser a desejada Davis a debitar dados no telhado da minha casa.
Optei então por fazer um investimento mais modesto e para já iniciar-me com a humilde PCE-FWS 20 (pois é mais um _pró_ clube  ). Podia ter optado por uma estação um pouco mais cara, mas prefiro aguardar e fazendo um esforço extra dar o salto para a Davis a médio prazo (1 a 2 anos).


Começo pois por vos "mostrar a minha menina" no dia em foi desembalada :


















O Anemómetro (que mede a velocidade do vento):







O Catavento (que indica a direcção do vento)







O Termo-higrómetro (que mede a temperatura do ar e a sua humidade relativa) e o abrigo que a estação trás (bastante pobre e completamente desaconselhado).







O Pluviómetro (que mede a precipitação acumulada)







A Consola da estação meteorológica (que recolhe os dados obtidos em cada um dos diferentes sensores que a compõem)







Por fim, restantes peças que fazem parte da estação e que servem para a sua correcta fixação e funcionamento:


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2011 às 01:21)

Porreiro


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2011 às 01:28)

Desde a compra da estação, sua montagem em vários locais (ora mais à esquerda, ora mais à direita, um pouco mais acima ou um metro mas abaixo) e várias afinações já lá vai 1 ano de testes. 

O que mais tempo levei a construir foi um Radiation Shield em condições. Pelas dimensões do termo-higrómero (16cm) e pelo preço (quase o mesmo que o que me custou a estação meteorológica) um RS Davis estaria posto de parte, por isso resolvi partir para um caseiro. É mais económico e dá-nos o prazer de ser algo construído com as nossas mãos. 

Passo então a descrever-vos a construção do mesmo:

Bem e após quase um ano (sim quase um ano ) lá acabei o meu RS e já o tenho a funcionar à cerca de 1 mês! Podendo agora afirmar que está operacional!

Após muito ler aqui no fórum e por essa net fora, lá me decidi a meter as mãos à obra.
Primeiro problema, Elvas fica no "fim da linha" e encontrar os melhores pratos não foi tarefa fácil! Ora não havia em numero suficiente, ora não tinham a dimensão que eu pretendia ou então eram demasiado transparentes (aliás esta segunda característica nem foi de todo cumprida, uma vez que não encontrei a quantidade de pratos de cor necessária. Os brancos são sempre os mais transparentes e por isso tiveram mais camadas de tinta).


Material usado:

- 18 pratos de 22cm;
- Varão roscado de 6mm;
- 16 Porcas de Aço 6mm e respectivas anilhas;
- 8 Porcas de Orelhas 6mm;
- Tubo VD 16 (cortados em pedaço de 1cm para colocar entre os pratos);
- Massa Vedante MS Polimero;
- Tinta Acrílica Branca;
- Uma boa dose de paciência 


Comecemos pelos pratos. Como não consegui arranjar os 18 pratos que pretendia com a mesma cor, tive de utilizar alguns brancos. Que como já referi são de um plástico mais fino e consequentemente mais translúcido, por isso tiveram de levar mais camadas de tinta:












Optei por utilizar quatro pedaços de varão roscado. Como tal fiz as marcações necessárias e procedi à furação. Furação essa que foi feita com os 18 pratos empilhados, utilizando assim a marcação feita apenas num prato:












Dos 18 pratos, retirei 4 (mais à frente vão entender o porquê) e com os restantes 14 ainda empilhados procedi à furação do espaço interior, onde irá ficar o Termo-higrómetro:







Após estas operações, cortei o tubo vd 16 em pedaços de 1cm (para serem colocados a separar as diversas camadas de pratos), numerei os pratos e testei toda a estrutura:

















Depois de verificar que todas as furações estavam correctamente efectuadas comecei a lixar os pratos para por fim aplicar as várias demãos de tinta. Este processo é importante para uma melhor aderência da tinta e consequente durabilidade.







À direita um prato sem lixar e à esquerda outro mais opaco já com a lixagem efectuada:







Como apenas encontrei pratos com aba, tinha duas alternativas ou fazia pequenas perfurações nesta ou enchia-a com alguma massa. Optei por esta última alternativa e escolhi uma massa vedante própria para exteriores e para aguentar temperaturas elevadas em contacto directo com a luz solar:












Como antes indiquei, guardei 4 pratos para fazer com estes um desencontro dos varões roscados. Ou seja, para minimizar o possível calor que poderia ser transmitido ao longo do varão e consequentemente haver alguma influencia na medição das temperaturas o que fiz foi terminar o varão em pratos que por sua vez teriam ainda um outro prato (este sim o último) e estariam ligados entre si por pequenos pedaços de varão roscado desencontrados da restante estrutura. Acho que mais simples é visualizarem a fotografia e assim entenderão.







Haverá portanto 2 pratos (um em cada extremidade) com 8 furos, de 4 deles sairão os varões para o conjunto dos pratos e dos outros 4 saem novos varões para fixarem um último prato (o prato do topo ou final).







Fiz uma última comprovação da montagem do RS:







E procedi à pintura:












E assim após várias camadas de tinta (que no caso dos pratos brancos foram 4), comecei a ensamblar o abrigo:







Optei por deixar o termo-higrómetro solto lá dentro, pois não vi necessidade de criar alguma estrutura que para o fixar. Não me parece que por estar mais vertical ou a mais milímetros das paredes da cavidade interior haja diferenças de medição.







Por fim restou apenas colocar o dito Radiation Shield no varão e desfrutar dos dados obtidos!

















Podem seguir o seu funcionamento aqui:

EMA Amadora de Elvas


----------



## HotSpot (24 Mar 2011 às 08:46)

Actionman, Brilhante.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2011 às 09:12)

Grande montagem!! E uma descrição 5 estrelas!!!
Parabéns Actionman!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2011 às 09:24)

actioman disse:


>



Muito original. 

E uma excelente instalação. Uma estação que vou seguir atentamente.


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2011 às 10:12)

Estupendo *actioman*! Uma dedicação louvável!

Aproveito para uma pequena nota que julgo importante. Ontem (23) foi dia meteorológico mundial. No mesmo dia saltou cá para fora o projecto meteoglobal, sem dúvida louvável. Ora se por um lado temos óbvio regozijo por tal facto, não é menos certo que as nossas responsabilidades aumentam em nome da credibilidade das informações que disponibilizamos!
Isto é válido para observação visual de fenómenos como nos dados que adquirimos. Esta estação meteorológica de Elvas é um exemplo de como se pode agarrar numa estação "relativamente low cost" e dela fazer um projecto sério e credível!

Dá trabalho... dá certamente! Mas vale a pena. 

Os meus sinceros parabéns actioman! Isto é amor, dedicação e verdadeiramente serviço em prol não só da comunidade, mas de toda a população!


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2011 às 10:39)

Fantastica instalação, ACTIOMAN!!

Um contributo louvavel á meteo amadora em Portugal


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 10:44)

Excelente, agora é manter isso a debitar dados no Wundergound.


----------



## raiano (24 Mar 2011 às 11:21)

Faltou a página 








http://www.meteoelvas.com/


----------



## Puma (24 Mar 2011 às 13:00)

Actioman, os meus parabéns….

Pela descrição da estação,

Pela descrição da feitura do RS,

E acima de tudo pela dedicação….

Gostei imenso do site www.meteoelvas.com


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2011 às 14:00)

raiano disse:


> Faltou a página
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opá isso ainda era "top secret"! 

Bem já o raiano o referiu, estava a ver se afinava alguns pormenores para a dar a conhecer .

Por isso não sejam mauzinhos, ainda não está finalizada! 
Tem sido feita com a ajuda de muita gente, dos quais destacava os administradores desta nossa casa, muito em especial o Vince que perdeu muitas horas a ajudar-me nos primeiros passos (desde o registo do domino até à gestão do alojamento propriamente dito), tem sido incansável até mais não! E isto também é um sinal claro da massa humana que está por detrás do MeteoPT. É este aliás o grande factor de sucesso do nosso querido fórum, desde a administração até à moderação, são do mais prestáveis que há e isso transparece aos nosso olhos! A todos eles um sincero bem haja! 

Depois há igualmente os outros "ajudantes" que tive, desde os EUA, passando pelo Canadá e não esquecendo, ingleses e Holandeses.

Sei que não os conhecem, mas são igualmente pessoas muito prestáveis, em alguns casos gente reformada muito dinâmica, que apesar da idade continuam a dar cartas no mundo da meteorologia amadora e o seu contributo é bem visível em softwares e templates vocacionados exclusivamente para a meteorologia. Dos quais destacaria o Ken True (criador de grande parte do template que estou a usar no meteoelvas), o Ray Beriau que me tem ajudado a personalizar alguns parâmetros do site e criou a página onde tenho os Registos da Estação (no fundo os extremos mensais, anuais, etc) e o Steve que é o criador do Cumulus (o software que estou a utilizar para subir dos dados da estação para a net).

O template em si, tem algo que me encantou desde o inicio e é a facilidade de cada visitante poder escolher o seu aspecto e também a língua (no meu caso concreto utilizo o nosso português, o espanhol e o inglês).

Como poderão verificar o contador de visitas indica já 2000, que no fundo são as vezes que entre a minha pessoa e todos os que acabei de nomear (e mais alguns que de uma forma ou outra acabaram por descobrir a página) temos andado a afinar o site de forma a torná-lo mais do meu agrado.

Embarquei nesta aventura com um parco "inglês de praia" e conhecimento zero em html e php. Mas a vontade quando existe, dizem _mover montanhas_ e umas vezes aos tombos outras amparado por todas estas pessoas fantásticas, cheguei aqui e hoje espero que visitem o *MeteoElvas* e sejam os melhores críticos que tenha, pois agora só com muitas opiniões (especialmente as vossas, meus companheiros do fórum) poderei ir afinando e melhorando aos poucos este projecto.

No fundo o que é exclusivamente meu é o logotipo!  


Abraço à comunidade!


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 14:10)

Actioman, onde compraste a tua EM?, é muito cara? 
Obrigado


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2011 às 14:26)

ijv disse:


> Actioman, onde compraste a tua EM?, é muito cara?
> Obrigado



Olá ijv! 

Foi em Espanha. Aqui

Na página tens todas as informações. O preço com portes, rondará os 130 Euros.


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 14:39)

Obrigado Actioman, Já vou tentar entrar em contacto com eles para saber se mandam para a ilha da madeira.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2011 às 14:52)

Parabéns pelo exelente trabalho .


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Mar 2011 às 17:23)

Mais uma PCE


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

actioman disse:


> Olá ijv!
> 
> Foi em Espanha. Aqui
> 
> Na página tens todas as informações. O preço com portes, rondará os 130 Euros.



Espero que seja temporária, vê lá se arranjas uma Davis


----------



## zejorge (24 Mar 2011 às 18:08)

Olá Actioman

Começo por te dar os meus sinceros parabéns pelo Projecto, pois tal como dizes quando se quer movem-se montanhas.
Eu também pertenço à classe dos "kotas", o que significa que os conhecimentos informáticos são quase zero, e não fosse a ajuda do LSalvador e o Meteoconstancia não existia.
São estes companheiros aqui do Meteopt, que com a sua colaboração e partilha de conhecimentos, tornam este forum excepcional.
Bem hajam a todos, e para Beja aqui vai um grande abraço

Zejorge


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2011 às 18:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espero que seja temporária, vê lá se arranjas uma Davis



Concordo, vamos ver se ficam duas Davis em Portalegre, é melhor começar a acumulá-las e deixar a de Degracia para trás. 

Já te o tinha tido mas parabéns pelo trabalho, actioman


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2011 às 18:55)

Magnifica montagem e instalação e parabéns pela dedicação!! tanta dedicação agora merecia uma Davis :P


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 18:57)

Eu bem que gostava de ter uma davis neste momento o meu orcamento nao da. Estive a ver no sit que me foi dito e entrei em contacto com a ele, ja me responderam e fikei meio aborrecido, entao alem do valo+ iva tenhonde acrecentar mais 100€, isto no total vai me ficar em perto 250€ quase melhor comprar outra.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2011 às 19:41)

Muito bom Actionman.... Parabéns!!

A construção do RS artesanal é muito boa, então para mim que sou um asno a trabalhos manuais, é excelente...


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

zejorge disse:


> Olá Actioman
> 
> Bem hajam a todos, *e para Beja *aqui vai um grande abraço
> 
> Zejorge




Beja onde!!!??? 

Não é que tenha alguma coisa contra Beja, aproveito e dou aqui também o meu abraço para lá! Mas aqui é Elvas!  


O meu agradecimento sincero a todos vós sem excepção! 

Sabem uma estação meteorológica não tem interesse algum se não tiver uma finalidade e a finalidade é disponibilizar dados a todos vós! Ela é pois para vocês, para cada um! Eu apenas a montei agora têm de lhe dar uso! 

Quanto à Davis, pois é também me dói muito olhar para lá e ainda não a ver. Mas tenhamos calma, sempre gostei de dar um passo de cada vez e nunca maior que a perna! Por isso é aguardar que ela para cá virá!  A ver ela aguenta a "estorrina" do Sol aqui neste _quase-deserto alentejano_!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Olha olha uma nova assinatura, toda profissional


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2011 às 08:42)

Boa montagem
Brevemente ponho fotos da minha....depois de 7 meses bem fiaveis, ainda anda em obras exteriores, felizmente que tenho este "hobby" para ocupar o meu pouco tempo livre
Agora quando for mais velhinho vou ter uma Davis, mas antes vou comprar mais um clássico para a garagem...


----------



## zejorge (26 Mar 2011 às 16:36)

Boa tarde Actioman

Só agora me apercebi do erro cometido.......

Pelo sucedido peço as tuas desculpas, e certamente que não voltarei a cometer tamanha desilegância, trocando *ELVAS* por Beja.

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2011 às 11:28)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde Actioman
> 
> Só agora me apercebi do erro cometido.......
> 
> ...




É normal acontecer, isto é uma pequena cidade de interior e como tal muita gente nem sabe bem onde se encontra!  O mais comum é confundirem-na com Évora, pois o nome é parecido.
Não sou pessoa com um bairrismo muito vincado e como tal se alguém confundir o nome da cidade ou desconhecer a sua localização, não move em mim nenhum sentimento de desconcerto ou inferioridade. Como costumo dizer Elvas é uma grande aldeia .

Agora um pergunta prática aos que já têm as suas estações há mais tempo. Quando existem estas mudanças de hora, como fazem para que não exista uma lacuna de dados?
Esta madrugada foi exemplo disso mesmo exemplo, com a mudança de hora da 01h para as 02h. E como tal, nos gráficos é bem patente esse vazio de informação...

Ora vejam:


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2011 às 11:37)

O PC onde recolho os dados está sempre em hora UTC. Basta olhar para o meu site para comprovar isso.

Se agora ficas com 1 hora sem dados, na próxima mudança de hora vais perder uma hora de dados. Como atrasa uma hora vai sobrepor os dados anteriores.


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2011 às 12:02)

HotSpot disse:


> O PC onde recolho os dados está sempre em hora UTC. Basta olhar para o meu site para comprovar isso.
> 
> Se agora ficas com 1 hora sem dados, na próxima mudança de hora vais perder uma hora de dados. Como atrasa uma hora vai sobrepor os dados anteriores.



Pois isso já me aconteceu nestes meses de testes! 


Obrigado HotSpot, vou então mudar a hora da máquina e fica UTC forever!

Agora vamos ver como fazer isso... Pois terei de atrasar a hora novamente...


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Mar 2011 às 12:25)

A minha está com o UTC e actualizou a hora, mas a essa hora não notei essa perda, mas tambem desligado do PC armazena de 30 em 30 minutos


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2011 às 12:34)

filipe cunha disse:


> A minha está com o UTC e actualizou a hora, mas a essa hora não notei essa perda, mas tambem desligado do PC armazena de 30 em 30 minutos



Desligada como? Pelo que vejo estás a debitar dados no wunderground?


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Mar 2011 às 12:49)

actioman disse:


> Desligada como? Pelo que vejo estás a debitar dados no wunderground?



Estou mas só quando ligo o PC e a Net
A PCE funciona assim:
-Só Consola ligada, sem PC nem net- a consola guarda dados de 30 em 30 minutos, que depois são transferidos assim para o PC (cumulus), mas não à net;
-Consola ligada e PC sem net, guarda os dados a cada 48 segundos no cumulus, mas claro nada para a net;
-Tudo ligado, manda todos os dados online.


Como vês só liguei a net às 9h31.


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Mar 2011 às 17:14)

filipe cunha disse:


> Estou mas só quando ligo o PC e a Net
> ...-Só Consola ligada, sem PC nem net- a consola guarda dados de 30 em 30 minutos, que depois são transferidos assim para o PC (cumulus), mas não à net;
> ...



Filipe ( e restantes companheiros)

 isso quer dizer que não dá para fazer o upload de dados para a web, depois de se ligar o PC?
não pensava ser assim.

bernardino


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2011 às 17:54)

c.bernardino disse:


> Filipe ( e restantes companheiros)
> 
> isso quer dizer que não dá para fazer o upload de dados para a web, depois de se ligar o PC?
> não pensava ser assim.
> ...



Há formas de o fazer se tivermos um site próprio, através de tabelas e bases de dados consegue-se.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Mar 2011 às 18:15)

c.bernardino disse:


> Filipe ( e restantes companheiros)
> 
> isso quer dizer que não dá para fazer o upload de dados para a web, depois de se ligar o PC?
> não pensava ser assim.
> ...



Penso que não...
A solução é ter um PC ou algo parecido ligado permanentemente à net


----------



## lsalvador (29 Mar 2011 às 17:15)

Actioman, muitos parabéns, uma instalação muito boa e com boas condições. Só mostra que sem gastar muito dinheiro se consegue coisas bem feitas. Um exemplo a seguir.


----------



## actioman (10 Mar 2013 às 03:14)

Olá comunidade MeteoPT! 

É com enorme alegria e redobrado prazer que vos anuncio a compra recente de uma Davis. Até que enfim a consegui comprar!

Comprei a versão Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus 6162 CEU, ou seja cablada.
A decisão tinha a ver com o local onde ela fica já estar preparado para levar o cabo para lá e assim com o dinheiro que poupei, poder comprar o "daytime FARS" (kit com ventilador para o abrigo onde está o termo-higrómetro). Sim, para esta versão a marca só fornece uma versão de ventilação que apenas funciona a energia solar, logo só durante o dia. Como eu acho que no Alentejo ter um abrigo ventilado as 24h é a melhor opção, especialmente no Verão, andei a investigar se não daria para transformar este daytime FARS em 24H FARS.
Até porque em tudo é igual à versão das 24h. Basicamente aquilo é a mesma carcaça, faltando-lhe apenas algumas peças para a transformar na versão 24h FARS. A principal diferença consiste no tamanho dos painéis solares.
Este é o painel solar da 24H FARS:







E este o que vinha com a Daytime FARS e que eu possuo:






Apesar do primeiro ser maior, este como é um 2 em 1 e assim de alguma forma consegue colmatar o facto de ser de menores dimensões.


Aqui lhes deixo uma imagem do meu daytime FARS:







Verifiquei então que haviam algumas pessoas à procura do mesmo que eu, mas com pouca informação na net. E lembrei-me do génio das electrónicas cá da casa o nosso *Dave*.
Apresentei-lhe a minha questão e ele sem nunca ter-mos privado em nada, disse-me logo que sim, pois era um membro do MeteoPT (ora digam lá se isto de fazer parte desta família não nos dá algumas regalias  )
Analisou os dados, pediu-me algumas medições, nomeadamente o consumo da ventoinha os valores que geravam os painéis solares.
E com algum tempo de estudo idealizou um circuito electrónico que permite a utilização diurna da energia solar e à noite a energia de uma pilha, sendo que é a mesma energia solar que a carrega durante o dia.

Enquanto desenvolvíamos este projecto, por fim consegui obter alguma informação de parte da Davis e lá me indicaram que comprando algumas peças avulso, poderia transformar o meu FARS na versão 24H. O *Dave* analisou o circuito electrónico da placa deles, que é a que vem instalada na 24h FARS e verificou que aquilo poderia ser muito melhor construído e rentabilizado.

Foi então com grande alegria que na passada 6ªf recebi em minha casa a respectiva placa, projectada e construída pelo *Dave*. testei-a hoje e funciona na perfeição, falta agora deixá-la a trabalhar um dia inteiro com a pilha sem carga a ver se a carga da bateria é a necessária para que aguente a trabalhar durante a noite. É certo que ainda não foi efectuado esse teste, mas tenho a certeza que tudo funcionará como o esperado, pois foi feita por quem sabe e tem qualificação para tal! 

Desta "parceria" já o nosso colega deu também hoje notícia no seu blog "O Engenhocas", que aconselho a visitarem pois tem lá coisa incríveis que este nosso colega consegue fazer aproveitando muitas vezes materiais que estão ao alcance de todos. Das que mais me maravilharam, entre muitas, foi a construção de uma antena bicónica para poder receber as imagens de satélites de meteorologia. Enfim aconselho a sua visita para verem _in loco_ do que ele é capaz! 

Por hoje não tenho mais a vos dizer, as imagens virão depois.

Um abraço à comunidade.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Mar 2013 às 10:35)

Boas
De certeza que resulta, tambem para a minha EM já enviei mail ao "engenhocas" pois a nivel de 24horas está um pouco esquecido mas para 12v


----------



## ijv (10 Mar 2013 às 13:15)

Boa tarde, fico contente pelo atioman ja ter a sua estação davis onde também me pareceu, Ja a ter em funcionamento, pois fui ao site e vi o site a funionar.
Deixo aqui os parabens ao atioman, pois sem a ajuda dele nunca teria chegado com o site MeteoCasas  até onde cheguei.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Mar 2013 às 16:13)

Esta é daquelas coisas que não se pode dar uma garantia de 100% no seu funcionamento, pois não está aqui à mão para teste, mas aposto nuns 80/90% de que tudo vai correr bem.

O teste precioso vai ter de ser feito tal como o actioman disse, com a pilha descarregada (ou semi carregada) pela manhã e ver se ao longo do dia conseguimos carregar.
Ela certamente vai carregar, a vantagem aqui é que o circuito vai "cuidar" da carga para que nunca seja em demasia e seja "constante", para que a pilha tenha um ciclo de vida mais duradouro.


Vamos esperar para ver .




Cumps


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mar 2013 às 17:26)

O pessoal desta comunidade é mesmo fantástico. Parabéns a todos 

Actionman, have fun com a Davis e venham esses dados de Elvas. Se tiveres alguma dúvida dispõe.


----------

